# 3x3 bld polish record 48.08



## ZalEw (Dec 17, 2011)

Pretty bad


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Dec 18, 2011)

Good solve Marcin! It's always nice to see first class (sub-50ish) BLD cubers popping out from nowhere  This will inspire more people to do BLD


----------

